# Removing beadboard / shiplap over plaster ?



## ourfirsthome (Sep 1, 2017)

Hello! 
I'm a new homeowner of a charming 1950's style brick capecod home! Exciting as it is, there are many updates (cosmetic and other) to do in order to make it our own.

The previous owners went a little "crazy" installing 6' beadboard on every wall and over every ceiling, and installing one room entirely with shiplap (the goal of this room was to make inside feel like outside, so they even installed indoor flower boxes...lain

Knocking on the walls and given the age of the home, I believe there is plaster underneath. My husband and I hate the look of it and it doesn't match the character of a midwestern brick mid century home and the very updated neighborhood.

On top of it all, the knots are yellowing (likely not properly sealed?) and the paint is chipping / stained / and covered in grease.

Is there any hope to removing or drywalling over the beadboard walls or removing it? It's a very polarizing look, and I know many people at the open house felt the same way...

Thanks in advance!

newhomeowner


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

Congrats on the new house!
If you don't like that much beadboard and shiplap, then by all means get rid of it. It's not too hard to pull it down, but it is a question of what condition the walls will be in once the boards are off. If you're lucky you'll just have some nail holes to fill before you paint the walls. If you're not so lucky you'll be patching big holes, scraping glue or wallpaper, skimcoating, or even drywalling whole rooms. But that might not really be so bad. It might even give you a chance to improve air sealing and insulation if you wind up having to go that far. 
If you've got hardwood floors, put down some serious protection over the entire floor before you start. Those shiplap boards will get away from you and hit the floor while they still have nails in them. Any plaster dust on the floor will be like sandpaper under your feet if you don't put some cover down.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Usually paneling and such is installed over plaster for a reason - cracks or other damage to the plaster. The yellow knots or any other staining on the wood is an easy fix, coat with an oil base primer and repaint BUT other than the potential work involved there is no good reason for you not to go back to plaster walls if that is what you want.

I'd suggest you start small, do 1 room and see how it goes for you. Any questions or problems along the way - just ask and someone here will be able to advise.


----------

